# Antec 900 flashes blue light clicks does not power up



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, I have an Antec 900 case with a 650W Earthwatts power supply. I've been running this since January 2009 with no problems. It's Win XP Home, E8400, ASUS P5Q Pro, 3g RAM, with a CPU cooler and the standard 4 case fans.

Today it froze up while online. Screen went black. The case fans were running. I heard input noises if I hit keys, but couldn't see to fix anything so I hit the power button planning to reset.

Since then, if I hit the power button, the machine doesn't start up. The SB_PWR light is green on the motherboard. Those familiar with Antec 900 know they fill with blue light when they're operating. Sometimes I see a flash of the blue light through the case and hear a click (I think from power supply), but that's all. It doesn't start. 

I opened the case and checked the *********** switch/reset wire hookup. Pulled it out and pushed all the connections back in as best I can. No change.

I'm about to try switching power cables, once I update software on my older machine here so I can stay online. Anything else I should try? Is the problem likely to be the power supply, or something else? 

Miscellaneous details -- not sure they're really relevant but just in case.

A few days ago, I spilled a drink and the bottom of the glass bounced off the closed side of the machine (omg). Somehow a wall outlet the machine was using then stopped working. I don't see how because it's two feet off in another direction, but it's an old building. The machine wasn't splashed directly that I could see. I worried that it might have caught a bit with the front fans or through the seams of the case It's been working fine since then, though.

Today, it was really hot in the room for me. No complaints from the Asus motherboard software though. The case fans were working hard (they have been for a while) but they were going when it konked out.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

I think the problem might be that I put together 2 surge protectors to reach an outlet. Ugh. Still, is there anything for this? Ideas about fixes or how to go about salvaging? Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card

antec psu's are not recommended

no psu's that come with cases are recommended

it sounds like you lost the psu 12v line


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought the power supply separately actually. It was all home built.

XFX Nvidia 9800 gt video

I don't know what you mean by the 12 v line. Do you think I can simply replace the power supply?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the 12v line on the psu supplies your cpu,video power

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w

connecting 2 surge protectors together is not recomended


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately I realized that too late. 

So just to be clear, it sounds like I need a whole new supply unit right? I see the Corsair listing.

Do you have any thoughts about whether the problem is probably isolated to the power supply? Or is that likely to have harmed other parts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will not know until you check

see if you can borrow a psu to check with


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

Is the 12v line you're talking about located _inside_ the psu box? 

I have some extra cables coming out of the psu with the 4-point connectors that go to the video and I think CPU power. They've never been connected. Or, would they be useless anyway?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you would need to check the supply with a multimeter

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/guides/testingPSU/


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

Actually, never mind about the cables. I took a closer look and the extras aren't the same kind. One end has the 4 points, but the other doesn't match the lines from the PSU. 

I was looking at that, although for the cost of a multimeter one could get a cheap PSU to test the other components too... I might just get a serious PSU and try to sell it (at worst). 

The power supply I think came in a package deal with the case, too. As I recall it was a separate piece, but it has an Antec label. That 650's gotten pretty good reviews, as far as I've seen. 

With nothing quite starting, it seems like all the parts _could_ be potential culprits. Is it worth disconnecting the video card and/or pulling out the RAM, or is that just asking for a bad CPU to fry the motherboard? I've read some horror stories, but I don't see anything visibly damaged on the outside.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

here are pictures of the cables on psu's

http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html


----------



## kylen (Jun 27, 2010)

Plugged in the PSU and now have power, fans on, drive is moving, ethernet shows as on from the modem, but no video at all. 

Removed and reinserted the graphics card. No change, but found it was awfully dusty underneath. Guessing the next step is try another graphics?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if  friend will test your card


----------

